# Agility Equipment?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We went to a dog park today and someone had brought a starter kit with them for the dogs to play with. All the dogs (about 15) did not want to go through the tunnel or jump over the bar (set at 4inches)... my V's never saw these before, went through the tunnel together over and over, and after a minute i got my older V to jump the bar at the highest spot from a still position. HAHA, SOOOooooo.... I'm interested in getting at least a tunnel for the backyard, there are so many out there and pricey mind you, anyone ever bought one or know a good company? Thanks!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm curious too since I want to set up a basic agility course in the backyard this summer... Any advice on building a DIY kit, rather than buying a pre-made one? I look forward to reading answers here.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooooh I would totally be interested in something like this!! I'd love to get Sammy involved in agility.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

There are LOTS of website devoted to DIY agility kits. A quick Google search will turn up some fantastic resources!

If you're interested in some makeshift stuff, if you have a large box (like one a refrigerator comes in), just open up both ends and voila! Tunnel! Drape a sheet over one end? A closed chute! If you have a good imagination, you can MacGyver quite a bit of your own agility equipment.

Just remember if you have growing puppies, not to do actual jumps, since that can be bad for their growing bones. And I was warned to never, ever do weave poles without the guidance of a trainer (unless, obviously, you've trained agility dogs before and really know what you're doing). My trainers said they're sold with a lot of basic agility kits, but you can really ruin a dog on them. And if you want to do tire jumps, make sure they're the kind that easily break apart if a dog hits them it "displaces", so there is less chance of injury to the dog. And if you build any contact obstacles (A frame, dogwalk) keep them low to the ground while the dog is still learning. There are a fiar number of safety concerns with a variety of the equipment, but if you do enough research on the obstacles, you should be fine!

And if you have any sort of dog training club in your area, there will no doubt be somewhere you can enroll in agility classes! Each different group has different obstacle requirements (AKC, USDA, CKC), so keep that in mind if building your own equipment.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi!

My wife scored a small AKC tunnel at Ross Dress for less for $10. I also know that there are kid tunnels but they are not sturdy so don't expect them to last. For what it's worth, your Vizslas, like Bodhi are smart and the tunnel is not a difficult agility task to perform. The more difficult tasks are the weave poles and just getting their attention to perform the course. 

So... you can make the jumps, if you are a little crafty, out of PVC pipes.
http://members.peak.org/~helix/Agility/cheapjump.html 
http://members.peak.org/~helix/Agility/ http://www.campbandy.com/store/barjump.htm
Look at the picture on this web site, figure out what elbows that are needed and head out to your local hardware store. However I found two folding chairs and a broom stick works too. Weave poles can be made with 8 3', 1/2" PVC pipe segments with 8" spike nail epoxied into a drilled out PVC end cap. You make a spear of sorts once you glue the end cap into the pipe that you can push into the ground in a line every 24". You can also adjust the lateral spacing so that the dog can between the poles, tightening the poles laterally to a strait line as the dog progresses. You can also make a dog walk out of plywood and saw horses. http://www.agilitybits.co.uk/Equipment/dogwalk/dogwalk.htm

Vizsla's can easily do all the agility tasks, the problem I found is controlling Bodhi on the course. He just wants to have fun and burns through a course but not necessarily in the order I direct him... 
Here is a movie of Bodhi practicing weave poles and small tunnel:
http://www.ophale.com/Bodhi/bodhiagility.mov
Have Fun!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Completed my own for about 35 bucks, most of the cost went to the cups. They retail for around 100... super stoked to start the V's in jumping!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

The jump looks great! What are bar holders made from?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

they are PVC pipe i believe. they snap into place or you could drill them but i do not want to drill them to add more safety for the pups. They were the most expensive part of the build (15 plus shipping). You can make them yourself but they would not be as smooth as these come. I messed up on the painting, i meant the stripes to be on the jump bars and the names (Vino and Fox) to be on the tall poles, oh well.... :-\


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks - where did you order them from?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.clipandgoagility.com/

they make a super sweet one themselves but do not have the cash for that


----------

